# 6 week plan?



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

One of my "A" races (I use that loosely, but would like to be as ready as possible) is 5 weeks from this Saturday. It is a 40K TT. I am trying to figure out how best to structure training between now and then, given:

1. Just coming off a rest week, retested FTP yesterday.
2. Calendar includes a crit this weekend and an omnium (2 crits, circuit, TT) the weekend before the A race.

I am thinking the omnium could be used to bring on a "peak", but wonder whether I should plan a rest between now and the omnium, or just build straight though it. Usually I try to take every 4th week as a rest week. Working straight through would result in 5 weeks of hard training, ending with 4 races and the TT the following weekend.

Thoughts?

soup


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

do 2 weeks hard, take a rest week (or half week, e,g, skip 2 workouts) then 2 hard weeks leading into the omnium.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

rest/recovery only when needed
5 weeks of training is not that long.
just do lots of threshold and include some VO2 max work. 
ease up in week after omnium


----------

